# Chick questions



## bklyn55 (Jan 8, 2013)

Since I have no experience with chickens, these are very basic questions - moved the chicks into the coop a few days ago. I lock them in at night and let them into the run in the A.M. This morning it started to rain so I put them back in the coop. Can they stay out in the rain? Also, their food and water is in the run, but only water in the coop at night. Does that work? Thanks for the help.


Kathy


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I started out with water in the coop, but have since taken it out, as they don't do much but sleep at night. I have a partially covered run, so I let them out rain or shine.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

They really need to have access to clean drinking water in and out of the coop. If they stay out in the rain, they might take a chill, and get sick. Wet chickens get sick easily!


----------

